# Weird or what



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2015)

As a Christian I really object to this.
Please note that I didn't call it an assault rifle. No need to enter any discussion about what kind of gun it really is.

This is one of the symbols of the Knights Templar






and Psalm 144:1 reads "Praise be to the LORD my Rock, who trains my hands for war, my fingers for battle."

I really, really object to this company appropriating this image and the scriptures to profit from anti Islamic sentiment. What's to stop one of these guns, sold in America to Americans, from being used  "to kill innocent people or advance their radical agenda" against the police or in support of some racial or religious agenda? IMO, this is all about maximising sales and it is appalingly unethical.



> *Gun maker hopes Christian engravings will keep assault rifles out of Muslim hands*
> 
> Wed 16 Sep 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2015)

Without having read everything here carefully, which I will certainly do before I offer any future post, but for what I have read so far, I'm thinking marketing is a huge part...if not entirely of this idea.

 That much is obvious, to me at least....but I'll reserve comment on whether there's anything else to this that is not contrived purely to make money.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 15, 2015)

As a total non-believer, I object to it too. Talk about inflammatory! The irony of Mr Thomas' final quote is beyond belief.
We have enough trouble with the conflict being the US vs Muslim extremists. Do we really want to make it an outright holy war?
I know we part company on the topic, but another example of the "Us vs Them" thinking that's the source of so much hate.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 15, 2015)

Anything to make a buck ya know? The other day I was browsing magazines. I read a bit of everything form The Economist down to the scandal sheets. There was one of those gun lover mags. It was just incredible, the bigger the gun the more press. Probably a wish list for Christmas...it was pure weapon porn. Repeal the second amendment, otherwise I just shake my head.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sick...


----------



## Debby (Sep 16, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> As a Christian I really object to this.
> Please note that I didn't call it an assault rifle. No need to enter any discussion about what kind of gun it really is.
> 
> This is one of the symbols of the Knights Templar
> ...




What a hoot!  I can't believe this bozo says that 'people who don't like the verse/weapon...just don't understand Jesus Christ'.  Seems to me that Mr. Thomas totally doesn't understand the entire New Testament.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like the world is devolving into a series of bad acid flashbacks. If reality is perception, I want another alternative, stat.


----------



## Debby (Sep 16, 2015)

Bad acid flashbacks????  Are you outing yourself Shalimar?  But I'm in complete agreement with you because it does seem to be getting worse and worse on some, well many levels doesn't it?   We're always reminded that we must not forget (the Holocaust for example) or we're doomed to repeat history.  Well we're not forgetting and we're still repeating history, over and over and over.......  What is the problem?  Slow learners or simply a totally predatory species and we want what we want no matter who suffers?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2015)

Debby, yes there was a time in my twenties when I enjoyed hallucinogens. Had a few flashbacks from Windowpane back in the day. But, as usual, I was reaching for satire. Yes I believe we are a predatory species, but that is not all we are. Lost in the headlines of violence and despair, are acts of bravery, kindness, love and creativity beyond measure. We seem to be creatures of extremes. However we are a young species, toddlers really, evolutionarily speaking with much potential. Sadly these toddlers have the capacity for mass destruction. Hopefully we grow up, before we blow up, literally and figuratively.


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2015)

This gun with a biblical scripture seems to me to be yet another effort to slam the Bible as hateful and violent in a twisted translation to serve the agenda of evil-doers. 

The Psalms are prayers and praises from the Old Testament, not the New Testament (after Jesus was born). Guns were not used then. Psalm 144:1 is specifically David's praise for receiving not just strength but also the skill to use it because strength alone is more deadly than knowing how to use it. David spent much of his time in camps and conflicts.

In the New Testament and for today, it's practical meaning is also to praise God for strength and a training for how to use that strength….BUT, unlike David's own application in his day, some today who are tormented with rheumatism might pray, "Praise God, my comforter, who teaches my knees to bear in patience and my feet to endure in resignation". Others may pray, "Thank you God for teaching my eyes to see wounded souls, and my lips to cheer them".


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

In my opinion they haven't gone far enough ... maybe something with a picture of a pig engraved on it ...


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> In my opinion they haven't gone far enough ... maybe something with a picture of a pig engraved on it ...


…and I'm not here to try to change your opinion as you may know, the opinion of the vocal majority. No argument from me but I do like to state my opinion as well.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Lara said:


> This gun with a biblical scripture seems to me to be yet another effort to slam the Bible as hateful and violent in a twisted translation to serve the agenda of evil-doers.
> 
> The Psalms are prayers and praises from the Old Testament, not the New Testament (after Jesus was born). Guns were not used then. Psalm 144:1 is specifically David's praise for receiving not just strength but also the skill to use it because strength alone is more deadly than knowing how to use it. David spent much of his time in camps and conflicts.
> 
> In the New Testament and for today, it's practical meaning is also to praise God for strength and a training for how to use that strength….BUT, unlike David's own application in his day, some today who are tormented with rheumatism might pray, "Praise God, my comforter, who teaches my knees to bear in patience and my feet to endure in resignation". Others may pray, "Thank you God for teaching my eyes to see wounded souls, and my lips to cheer them".



I don't think its meant to slam Christianity, Lara. I think its a "clever" marketing ploy to appeal to a way too large segment of Christian zealots, and gun nuts, mostly Fundamentalists. They are out there, with warped views and easily tapped wallets.

I appreciate _your _version of Christianity. Still the majority view I think, and hope. Good Christians _do _make the world a better place.


----------



## Debby (Sep 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Debby, yes there was a time in my twenties when I enjoyed hallucinogens. Had a few flashbacks from Windowpane back in the day. But, as usual, I was reaching for satire. Yes I believe we are a predatory species, but that is not all we are. Lost in the headlines of violence and despair, are acts of bravery, kindness, love and creativity beyond measure. We seem to be creatures of extremes. However we are a young species, toddlers really, evolutionarily speaking with much potential. Sadly these toddlers have the capacity for mass destruction. Hopefully we grow up, before we blow up, literally and figuratively.




Well there you are proof that 'dabbling' doesn't turn you into a babbling nutcase!  I guess between your story and Obama's 'history' and Will Shakespeare's pot pipes in the backyard, one would wonder where the rumours of 'lost lives' comes from?  

But to your other points, all well made I think and particularly the last one.


----------



## Debby (Sep 16, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I don't think its meant to slam Christianity, Lara. I think its a "clever" marketing ploy to appeal to a way too large segment of Christian zealots, and gun nuts, mostly Fundamentalists. They are out there, with warped views and easily tapped wallets.
> 
> I appreciate _your _version of Christianity. Still the majority view I think, and hope. Good Christians _do _make the world a better place.




Not only to appeal to Christian men but to dissuade Islamic terrorists from picking up a sacrilegious gun.  I would think that to use a gun that's marked like that would be seen symbolically, to be an affront to Islam or something like that.  

I think you could say that 'good people make the world a better place' and that includes Christians, Moslems, Buddhists, atheists, Hindu's, Jews, etc.  There are good people in every group and every group has it's share of stinkers.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

Debby said:


> Not only to appeal to Christian men but to dissuade Islamic terrorists from picking up a sacrilegious gun.  I would think that to use a gun that's marked like that would be seen symbolically, to be an affront to Islam or something like that.



That brings up an interesting point ...

If there were, say, a door-to-door battle here in the States, and a Muslim soldier's gun jammed, and he had to make a choice between fighting unarmed or picking up a gun with a Christian verse on it, would he really make the "wrong" choice? I know it depends upon the depth of his beliefs, but still, that survival instinct ...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 16, 2015)

I think I would be more afraid of the bullets shot by a gun rather than symbols painted on that gun.


----------



## Zante (Sep 16, 2015)

What a subject -Will have to do some thinking about this


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 16, 2015)

Had a few flashbacks from Windowpane back in the day.

Off topic but there was this little bodega in the village, Dancing Bear under the counter, toadly awesome!!!!! For those of you who stayed on the straight and narrow, there was microdot and windowpane that were a fairly mild dose. You might see the aliens and elephants dancing together. The stronger versions might make you think the elephants would crush you.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2015)

Fur, here in Canuckistan windowpane was made locally and came in three strengths. Need I say more? Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

THC was the recreational pill of choice back in NYC ... 

I hope the statute of limitations has run out ... :nightmare:


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Debby said:


> Not only to appeal to Christian men but to dissuade Islamic terrorists from picking up a sacrilegious gun.  I would think that to use a gun that's marked like that would be seen symbolically, to be an affront to Islam or something like that.
> 
> I think you could say that 'good people make the world a better place' and that includes Christians, Moslems, Buddhists, atheists, Hindu's, Jews, etc.  There are good people in every group and every group has it's share of stinkers.



If they could over paint the Christian symbols in the Hagia Sophia, I think a little black spray paint solves their problem.

I agree. I think that most people are good, as we usually interpret the word, regardless of group. I referenced "good Christians" to acknowledge to Lara, that I separate the majority from the crazies we are talking about.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2015)

I think that this is purely a marketing ploy!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I think that this is purely a marketing ploy!



It would also appeal to the Fundamentalist gun owners.. Don't you think that was it's original intent?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

I would think the Bible verse thing would make all but hardcore "come to Jesus with a gun" firearm owners very uncomfortable.
Seems geared toward fringe elements.


----------



## Moonflight (Sep 17, 2015)

Is it a spoof?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I would think the Bible verse thing would make all but hardcore "come to Jesus with a gun" firearm owners very uncomfortable.
> Seems geared toward fringe elements.




Like that group that has threatened to defend Kim Davis from being taken back to jail..  The Oath Keepers.   the same group that had a standoff with Federal agents at the Bundy ranch.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It would also appeal to the Fundamentalist gun owners.. Don't you think that was it's original intent?



Absolutely! That was my point. Oops! Sorry. I thought you were replying to a similar post of mine.
I agree, in any event.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Sadly moon it is not a spoof.


----------

